# 75790



## Grintwig (Sep 12, 2008)

We were told by a gentleman at Medicare customer service that they will not pay this procedure in-patient.
Is that correct?
What do you do to get it paid if it must be done on an in-patient?
I'm confused......


----------



## ambergary (Sep 30, 2008)

are you billing globally or seperately ie. with tc or 26 modifier? we get it paid fine with a 26 regardless of whether its in patient or out.


----------

